# Are You The Same Person Online As You Are In Real Life?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

I think that some people, when they're online in forums or on facebook, tend to be somewhat different in behavior, than the way they conduct themselves in real life.  I'm pretty much the same way that I am in person.  I do care about other people and animals, and I give advice when I can, never demanding that people take it.  Like anything in life, take what you need, and leave the rest. :love_heart:

I do have some political opinions, but I admit that I was never very politically minded, and many times I can understand both sides of the story.  I'm not into arguing in real life with anyone about politics or religion, and I respect everyone's right to their own opinions.

I think some people use the fact that they are not face to face with others, and exaggerate their accomplishments in life.  Some may become keyboard warriors, challenging others online, when they would never do that in real life.

I've also heard so many accounts of people on dating sites, who are completely dishonest about their appearance, background, education, and financial situation.  I've seen horror stories on TV about "catfish" who prey on older women, only to get their money from them.  On the dating site, they steal someone else's identity completely, including photos, etc.

Are you the same person online as you are in real life?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

Same person always but I don't offer my opinion as freely IRL because I don't want to become a bore to my family and friends. However, if invited, I will express an opinion quite readily.


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

I see no sense in putting on a false persona, you then have to go to the hassle of remembering it so you can protect it. What a waste of time. As one of those cartoons said, "I yam what I yam." (Popeye I think.) :bowknot::flowers:


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 20, 2014)

That's  good question, SeaBreeze...and I can honestly say, yup, I am pretty much the same. However, that can appear to others in different ways, depending upon who they are and their _own_ beliefs. 
Thinking about the FB friends I have IRL, I can say that their posts are pretty reflective of who they are as I know them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Kitties (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I'm the same person. I don't like to be mean and sarcastic in real life (though I think some things sometimes) and I wouldn't want to be like that online. And I've sure seen and read some things. Like the board I recently left. Large bunch of what I call the "internet know it all"


----------



## Justme (Aug 21, 2014)

As I don't regard cyberspace as reality, I probably voice my opinions more strongly than I would in real life. I still say what I think, but may tone it down a little bit if talking to someone face to face.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 21, 2014)

As you are finding out, I am just a shy, sensitive young lad who would never be duplicitous...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, I am.  It's the easiest way!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm just myself everywhere I go  ....  no acting skills.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

Heck yes. I'm just as goofy,if not more so, in real life. No putting on acts here. :yes:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm pretty much the same in person as I am online. I have come to find out, both online and in person, that some older folks simply don't like my humor! Those people don't like sarcastic, arrogant humor. My humor can sometimes have both of those elements in it. My wife loves the way I am b/c, as she says "I love being around a humorous person. Never a dull moment". 

We just finished watching the last episode of Last Comic Standing. We don't know anyone who could handle the humor by those comedians, like we did.

Sometimes there are Threads or Replies that I probably shouldn't reply to, but it will bug me if I don't. One thing I've learned about forums..........not everyone will agree with what a person says, so, have to be ready for the "backlash" from what is said.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm  ME wherever I go. What you see is what you get.  Should we meet face to face, you'd see I'm the same guy.


----------



## Lon (Aug 21, 2014)

I am the same person all the time. A modest, intelligent, humorous, interesting, athletic, warm & fuzzy human being, loved and admired by all.


----------



## Lady (Aug 21, 2014)

I think my humour can sometimes betaken as Sarcastic,hope i dont upset anyone ..


----------



## Misty (Aug 21, 2014)

Lon said:


> I am the same person all the time. A modest, intelligent, humorous, interesting, athletic, warm & fuzzy human being, loved and admired by all.



And don't forget Humble too, Lon.   Just funnin with you. :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I'm  ME wherever I go. What you see is what you get.


----------



## Petula (Aug 21, 2014)

I think people are pretty much the same, online as in real life, but people have hidden depths, and different reactions,  according to what is thrown at them, when the sh... hits the fan.  In that way, real life is different than chatting on a forum, to my mind.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 21, 2014)

As others say, real life is a little different to a forum. On here, we are 'invited' to give opinions, whereas in life we may not be [as much!] I think I am much the same though it could be said that we would all say that.I don't want to upset people, but would give my honest reaction to a post , otherwise there is no point is there?


----------



## romfty (Aug 21, 2014)

I may be more open online than off it...... but I do dislike talking to pictures of pets,  flowers and other avatars instead of real people..........and yes I know that photos can be hacked etc etc............but I don't think that  would apply on forums such as this one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm pretty much the same online as off-, but of course you don't see the hump on my back, the drool and the batch of little kittens stewing in the cauldron.

Other than that - yep, the same.


----------



## Ina (Aug 21, 2014)

Tisk tisk ... we know your really a pirate.:aargh:


----------



## drifter (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm much the same lovable guy wherever you find me.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ina said:


> Tisk tisk ... we know your really a pirate.:aargh:



Ina. I just happen to know you are right about Phil being a pirate. I found this picture of him when he was a lad.


----------



## Ina (Aug 21, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 21, 2014)

Guess Im the oddball here,Im a very quiet person,dont talk much unless spoken too.
I dont know how that wife of 43 years put up with me


----------



## Shirley (Aug 21, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 21, 2014)

I couldn't have said it better myself. I am the same person wherever I am and whoever I am with.

http://www.wishafriend.com/quotes/self-respect/


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 21, 2014)

Okay, that link is not what I was going for. Let me try again. Hold on...nope hmmm. I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll be darned. There it is.


----------



## Lee (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably a little more open with people in real life. I have a somewhat volatile nature which I attempt to curb on forums.


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Seabreeze, yes, exactly the same, I am renowned in my family for saying with 300 words what could quite easily be said with 3 !!  I like to join in threads but admit to not knowing as much about some topics, especially current affairs, so try not to make myself look too foolish by saying too much which is probably wrong anyway, lol.  which is difficult when replying with 300 words when 3 would do !!


----------

